# Froglet feeding question



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just got 2 vent froglets and plan on feeding 2/3 times a day, small amounts. Do I need to dust the flies at each feeding or just dust at least one round of flies per day? I am afraid to over supplement. Oh and they have springtails as well. 
Candy


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Candy, we feed our froglets once a day and supplement every time rotating between repcal, herptavite and naturose. We have never had an over supplementation problem, have raise too many healthy froglets to count and 99% are thumbnail species. Cheers, Robert


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you very much. I have had them for 2 days and gave a small portion of ff once yesterday and then again this morning. What is naturose? I dust with Repcal and Herptavite now. 
Candy


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Cindy, NatuRose is a dry powdered form of micro algae that contains astaxanthin. It is a natural color supplement for red, yellow & orange. Many species of our captive raised frogs do not have the same vivid colors as their wild counterparts due to diet. Our cultured food sources do not have the carotenoids that they consume in the wild. We have many frogs whose colors benefited greatly when we began supplementing with it. And not to worry it does not color frogs it just makes the carotenoids available to those that can use them. (So a blue frog will not turn purple.) Robert


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Where do you purchase Naturose? The froglets are Iquitos vents.
Candy


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Candy, Josh has it. Good luck with the vents they are really nice frogs Cheers, Robert


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help. It is greatly appreciated.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Candy
Dartfrogdepot.com has it for $7.49/2oz, Joshsfrogs has it for $7.49/ 2oz, $13.49/4oz.
Maybe we can split some?!
Crystal


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Let's chat about getting another order up. I can use a few more plants for their tank.
BTW..I found Dave's wallet  It was still in the shorts he wore to your house saturday. Too bad it didn't have any cash in it. Silly man. 
Candy


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have Paprika in the spice rake that can be used as well. It's not something you ABSOLUTELY need its more of a color enhancer than anything else. I feed my froglets twice a day once in the am and once right before their tanks shut off for the night dusting with both herpavite and herpacal


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I use Joshfrogs mix and I believe he puts paprika in his mix. Is this enough? Is it ok to dust flies with paprika? I use it when I make ranch dressing to add a bit of a kick to it..will it burn the frogs mouths?
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Candy- Great! Glad you found the wallet! I tore the couch apart and was about to go look in some doggy hiding spots, just in case!!!
Always happy to do another order... The plants will be shipped seperate though (diff warehouse than the supplies). It's okay with me. 
Obliv79- The Joshsfrogs media has paprika, so in your opinion, is the Naturose something that would enhance the color even more, or just do about the same as the paprika?
Crystal


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

You will find a big difference between paprika and NatuRose. Paprika may have some value but nothing like NatuRose. Also remember you cannot gut load a fruit fly so unless you are feeding larva the available level of carotenoids will not increase by putting either of the two in a media. Dusting is a better method of delivery. Robert


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like another Joshsfrogs order in the making!! 
Candy


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

No don't get me wrong Naturose is the real deal, but there is a reason josh puts the paprika in it. Like I stated prior its not something you ABSOLUTELY need, but if you're in a pinch paprika will and does work. As far as the spicey taste most animals don't have the same taste sense as humans do for instance birds do not taste spiceyness nor do sharks.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OK I cleaned the QT tank today and these guys all had nice round bellies which tells me they are eating but I have not found any poop. AT ALL. Can I also try FF larvae or are these to fatty or big? The froglets are anywhere from 1-4 months old.
Candy


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah larvae are fine alot of people feed them to froglets. Also if you plan to feed them out its a good idea to much herpacal right into your ff media. It's like gut loading a cricket before feeding them out. You still need to dust them of course. If you plan to let the larvae morph into flies then don't mix the cal into the media as when they morph they lose the calcium.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

That is a good idea. I will make a culture just for them.
Candy


----------

